# anybody see this



## BOOZER (May 7, 2009)

of course these are not mine but thought it interesting. are they doing away with all tegus??Click to enlarge

Click to enlarge

Breeding pairs available now.

$300 each lizard.

Pickup only. Located in central Alabama. Great opportunity for a breeder project.
URL: <!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://www.agamainternational.com/pages/red_tegus.htm" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">http://www.agamainternational.com/pages/red_tegus.htm</a><!-- m -->


----------



## DaveDragon (May 7, 2009)

Who wrote the crap on that web page???!!!



> If you have future breeding in mind, then know what animals you need to purchase. Most tegus sold in the pet trade are no longer suitable for future breeding.


More than likely that's EXACTLY what they're selling, old breeders!



> Furthermore, if you buy older animals, you must be 100% sure that they had their hibernations. All of them, also the first winter!


I proved that wrong last year.



> We have many bloodlines in our group, and have worked with our good friend and fellow tegu keeper Johnny LaRocca out of Georgia (who is the largest and best breeder of reds in the USA) to enlarge our gene pool even more, keeping some of his tegus on our farm to breed with our tegus.


Johnny has never shown any proof of breeding a Tegu, but he has gotten in trouble on KS for selling Tegu's for Timo.



> Bert and Johnny LaRocca have been breeding these tegus for color and disposition;


Bert must be rolling over in his grave!


----------



## VARNYARD (May 7, 2009)

All I can say is one scumbag deserves another, two birds of a feather. Bert would roll over; no doubt, his son is far from making him proud. Anything for a buck.

My guess is Timo and Johnny are now partners, so let the lies roll on.


----------



## VARNYARD (May 7, 2009)

One other thing I find awful funny, OMGTaylor bought an adult male tegu from the well known big breeder "joke" Johnny, turns out Johnny can't even sex an adult, it is 110% female. Timo was never a proven good guy in the hobby, he is Bert's son, but that does not mean he is anything like his father. Seems honesty is not one of the traits inherited from Bert.


----------



## Beasty (May 7, 2009)

That is truly sad :cry: 
I met Bert a few times and went to the farm as well. He and Hester were so nice to me. I got the grand tour and all just from making a friendly phone call after a few email back and forth. It pains me to see what Agama has turned into in Timo's hands.


----------



## LouDog760 (May 8, 2009)

Wow what a shame! They must really want to make a quick buck seeing as there all awake now, don't wanna deal with those food bills I guess.


----------

